# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Figura te ndryshme te letersise

## Leila

Anton Pashku - SISTEMI LETRAR
-- nga Kujtim M. Shala, "Bota Sot", 6 dhjetor 2003 

VOX-i I ANTON PASHKUT

Raporti ndërtekstual me Shkrimin e Shenjtë tek "Oh" del, me përbërës të caktuar, edhe në planin formal të tekstit Një ndërdialog formash ky. Nëpërmjet figurave të diksionit, qoftë edhe të rimës, në raste, Pashku bashkëthur format e poezisë me të prozës; si në tekstet e vjetra kanunore përgjithësisht.

Sistemi letrar. Jo vetëm teksti si sistem, por shkrimi në sistem. Kësodore dalin së bashku teoria për tekstin si sistem e teksti (praxis-i) si sistem.

Sistemi letrar. Sistemi jo vetëm si rend, si stil, por si nivele teksti, nga shenjuesit formalë te strukturat e tekstit (struktura kompozicionale, ajo e personazheve etj.). Antoni ka punuar gjatë e thellë me tekstin. Deri te një sistem i plotë shenjues. "Ikja" nga përcjellja e të dhënës, në të mirë të shenjimit të saj, del si një shenjë e modernitetit të kësaj vepre; si njëra nga shenjat e një përkatësie të tillë të saj. Shkrimi në sistem, te Pashku, shtrihet nga struktura kompozicionale, nëpër figurat letrare, te ligjërata poetike e stili. Teksti i Antonit është i rrumbullakuar formalisht. Një rrumbullakim i tillë assesi s'e vështirëson komunikimin me idetë, meqë edhe shenjat formale të tij zhvilloben në ide: jo ideja si figurë, por figura si ide. Kësisoj, ajo mbetet një vepër e hapur. Dialogjika në veprën e Pashkut sprovohet e gjen provën e vet gjerësisht. Sa herë që thuhet Antoni im, nis dialog i ri me veprën e tij.

Romani "Oh" ka për farë tregimin. Dorën në zemër, tregimi është farë e prozës përgjithësisht. Tregimi tek "Oh" nënkupton nivel (rrëfimor, gjithsesi) të tekstit. Ky roman ka disa nivele të tilla. Këto nivele, aty, lidhen me kohën e fabulës. Në të vërtetë, koha e fabulës në "Oh" është dyfaresh: reale (tash, një e tashme hipotetike), fiksionale (atëherë). E para është kohë tipike e rrëfimtarit. E dyta - e personazhit - rrëfimtar përgjithësisht; e një rrëfimi që shtresohet vertikalisht (ne kohë). Shtresimi i tillë siguron një sistem jo vetëm narrativ, por edhe kompozicional.

Te ky roman, po në këtë sistem zhvillohet struktura e personazheve. Nis me një Unë të paemërtear e me një Ajo, si "emra" të S e Y, për t'u shkallëzuar deri te personazhet-simbolike. Personazhi i një niveli rrëfimor, në nivelin tjetër merr rolin e personazhit - rrëfimtar, qoftë edhe si një retor. Një strukturë personazhesh kjo e ndërtuar në sistem.

Sistemi poetik është ruajtur edhe në planin e sintaksës poetike, të ligjërimit, domethënë të stilit. Tipike për prozën e Pashkut (për romanin "Oh" sidomos) janë periudhat bashkërenditëse shtuese, bile sisteme periudhash të tilla.

Rashkërenditia e tillë. në ligjërim ecën në logjikën e një rrethi. Kësofare, ligjërata, pasi të jetë zhvilluar, kthehet në pikën e nisjes. Një periudhë kësilloji shfaget sa herë në tekstet biblike. Në këtë kuptim, proza e Pashkut hyn në raporte ndërtekstuale (këtu në raporte ndërstilshmërie) me Shkrimin e Shenjtë.

Raporti ndërtekstual me Shkrimin e Shenjtë tek "Oh" del, me përbërës të caktuar, edhe në planin formal të tekstit. Një ndërdialog formash ky. Nëpërmjet figurave të diksionit, qoftë edhe të rimës, në raste. Pashku bashkëthur format e poezisë me të prozës; si në tekstet e vjetra kanunore përgjithësisht.

Te tekstet dramatike, sistemi formal gjen "territorin" e vet ideal. Meqë tekstet e tilla, përpos për t'u lexuar. shkruhen për t'u shfaqur në skenë, plot-i (këtu kompozicionalisht i përmbysur) bëhet farë formale e tekstit të plotë dramatik. Jo se ky tekst nuk mbetet lidhur me idetë (ekziston teatri i ideve, andaj edhe dramaturgjia e tillë), porse forma e tekstit promovohet si medium i parë që siguron lidhjen me skenën. Njëkohësisht, ajo, forma, sidomos me përbërësit paratekstualë, sugjeron tipin e leximit. Tekstet "vrapojnë" pas lexuesit-model.

Sistemi brendatekstual i tekstil dramatik të Pashkut, shenjohet nëpërmjet shenjuesve formalë (strukturës formale didaskalike); "Gof"; Një epilog, Mbas një epilogu, Para një prologu. Një prolog. Domethënë, shenjohet një sistem formal i përmbysur, nga një epilog te një prolog.

Shenjuesit e tillë të sistemit janë të vlefshëm si për leximin, si për procesin e vënies së tekstit në skenë, meqë shenjojnë intencë moderne të thyerjes së procedeut, që fabulën e thur në rendin shkak-pasojë.

-- Marrë nga libri: Vox-i i Anton Pashkut

----------


## Leila

Ernest Koliqi (1901 - 1975)

-- Nga jeta dhe vepra e autorit

1901 - Lindi në Shkodër me 20 Maj 1901, në nje familje te njohur patriotike.
1921 - Perfundon shkollën e mesme në Bergamo dhe në Milano, Itali, dhe kthehet ne Shqiperi, ku dy vjet me pas themelon se bashku me pater Anton Harapin dhe Nush Topallin, revisten "Ora e Maleve".
1924 - Ben pjese ne Shoqerine patriotike "Bashkimi", e krijuar nga Avni Rustemi. Per shkak te lidhjeve te tij te reja politike, detyrohet te emigroje per pese vjet ne Jugosllavi, per t'i shpetuar ndonje goditje nga forcat zogiste, pas revolucionit te deshtuar te Nolit.
1929-36 - Kthehet ne Shqiperi per te punuar si mesues ne Vlore e Shkoder. Ne nje sere botimesh periodike dhe veprash te tij, Koliqi afirmohet si nje talent i letersise shqiptare.
1937 - Diplomohet ne Universitetin e Padoves me tezen "Epika popullore shqiptare".
1939-41 - Emerohet minister i Arsimit gjate pushtimit fashist.
1944 - Largohet ne Itali, i denuar nga qeveria e re komuniste, si bashkepunetor i fashizmit.
1957 - Emerohet drejtues i Institutit te Studimeve shqiptare, e krijuar ne kete vit si pasuese e katedres se Gjuhes Shqipe ne Universitetin e Romes. Ne kete vit, nis te botohet edhe revista letrare ne gjuhen shqipe e Koliqit "Shejzat".
1975 - Vdes ne shtepine e tij ne Rome, i nderuar nga i gjithe komuniteti shqiptar ne emigrim, por i mohuar nga vendi i tij.
Ndër veprat e tij janë: "Kushtrimi i Skanderbeut", poemë dramatike; dy pjesë me novela të titulluara "Hija e Maleve" dhe "Tregtar flamujsh", si dhe poezitë lirike "Gjurmat e Stinve".

Shkodra në mëngjese

Kendojnë bashkë në mengjese pesë kumbonare,
kendojnë në ajri mbi Shkoder ende fjetë:
mbi Maranaj qet vetllen kureshtare
agimi e hjedh në liqe synin e qetë.

Perhapë lajmin e zgjimit rrezja e parë
të parat përshëndetje dridhen në heshti të letë,
e shpejt në at lavdi dielli, qi e veshë fare
Shkodra kumbon me zane, zhurmë e jetë.

E ai diell prendvere i ri shprazet në shtepija
udha e lulishta tue ngjallë ngjyra e shkendija,
tue mbshtjellë gjithshka si nji tis ari, i hollë:

skaj në skaj si lum gzimi tue rreshqitë
në syt e vashave, qeshë, e mbush me dritë
kaçurrelat e tyne kur shkojnë në shkollë.
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

Kroni i katundit

Shtegu qi çon te kroni asht shetija e katundarvet. Buzë mbramje me buljere në krah, dalin gra e vajza për me mbushun uj në krue. Ndeshen udhës shoqe me shoqe e shëndrrojnë dy fjalë.
Dita asht e mundshme ndër katunde e ato biseda mbramjeje disi janë nji pushim e nji argtim. E ndërsa dielli prendon e hana del, kroni i mbushë buljerat nji nga nji tue kendue. Secilës vajzë e secilës grue i kendon nga nji kange te veçante, përse kroni te tana i njef. Vajzat i njef të vogla e i pau dalkadalë tue u rritë; gratë i njef nuse e i pau dalkadalë tue u plakë. Pasqyra e qetë e ujit mban kujtimin e të gjitha fytyrave. Kroni ne heshti te lehtë, i kendon gjithkuj kangen e mallëngjyeshme të kohës së kalueme. Por pak kush din ta marrë vesht... E shumta kalojnë habitshëm. Shuejnë etjen, mbushin buljerat e nuk e ndigjojnë. Kjo, ndoshta, asht ma mirë për to, sepse kanga e kronit shëndrrohet në vaj, tue jehue në thellsit e shpirtit. Atëherë ma mirë mos me ndigjue.

----------


## Leila

HIL MOSI |1885-1933|

Poet e publicist i njohur periudhes para e pas se Pavaresise. Mesimet e para i beri ne vendlindje ne Shkoder, ndersa studimet e mesme ne Austri. Ishte pjesmarres i Kongresit te Monastirit dhe antar veprimtar i Komitetit te Kryengritjes se Malesise se Veriut ku luftoi edhe me arme ne dore. Drejtoi disa organe shtypi dhe krjioj mjaft shoqata e klube atdhetare.
Me periudhen e mbreterise, ne fund te viteve '30 per disa vjet ishte minister i aresimit.
Shkrimet e tij te para u bene te njohura ne vitin 1910 me pseudonimin Zog Sokoli, Liriasi e tjere. Ka botuar disa permbledhje me poezi nder te cilat "Zani i atdheut" ne 1913 dhe "Lotet e dashtunise" 1915. Per nga fryma krijuese Hil Mosi qendron afer Filip Shirokes, me tone romantike-elegjiake. Ne lirikat i kendon mallit per vendlindjen dhe deshires se flakte per ta pare atdheun e lire.
Mjaft prej poezive te Hil Mosit u muzikuan duke u kthyer ne kenge e hymne, nderkohe qe poezite lirike gjeten vend ne repertorin e kengeve popullore shkodrane.
Hil Mosi njihet edhe si pershtates i disa veprave dramatike si "Cubat" e Shilerit,"Sherbetori i dy zotnive" i K. Goldonit, "Filja" e Kernerit, si dhe pershtati kenge per femije nga kompozitore klasike.

Gjuhës shqype

Gjuh' e ambël, gjuh' amtare,
Je ambla gjuh' shqyptare!
Gjuh' e nalt' për Perëndi,
T'cilt ndër koh't që kahmot shkuene
Mbi Tomorr të përdoruene;
Gjuh' e ambël, plot dashtni!

Gjuh' e shejt' e kaq e moçme.
Gjuh' sakole der n'dit t'soçme,
Shoqen tande kund s'e gjenë!
Zoti ty këtu t'ka çuemun:
T'rrebt' e t'bukur e t'kulluemun;
Kshtu gjithmon' ti ke me qenë.

Gjuh' që t'foli Skendërbegu,
Dhe ndër t'par' qe Naim Begu,
Që me shkrim t'pat lartësue.
Ty t'kan' fol' shum' kapidana,
Burra t'rrebt si t'ishin zana;
Gjuh' e rrebt, ti qofsh nderue!

Gjuh' e bukur si pranvera,
Ti s'do t'quhesh ma: e mjera;
Se na dona ty me t'rritë.
Bashk' me t'tjerat shoqe tueja,
Se ma s'dona zhele t'hueja
Veç duem ty me t'pa në dritë.

Wien (Vjenë) 14.I.1907

----------

